# Salt post



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's the fish only crew, lotsa personality here.
Trigger didn't make it for the photo (a picasso I think)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

closeup of "Foxy"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and how could I forget my Miles Lionfish (notice the algae scraper Kory







)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Awesome fish ace.









Glad to see that you actually do have some tank cleaning utensils.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Kory said:


> Awesome fish ace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Except it's usually used for holding lettuce!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice fish..gotta love the lunare wrasse...*rockon*


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Funny story about him. He was the first marine fish I ever got (along with an undulated trigger which unsuccessfully cycled my reef tank! ).

He badgered my porcupine puffer so I gave him to a friend. Not too long ago the puffer kicked off (the whole fasting nonsense) and the wrasse was killing my friend's fish! So back he is! Luckily there's enough space for his nonsense with the trigger, but the lionfish tried to chomp on him the other day!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how things work out in the end i tell ya.....but its funny that your lion has stalk the damsel down....within one week of introducing one of my lions..i lost 10 damsels..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, this lion is always trying to get the 3-bar damsels but hasn't gotten one yet. I've finally gotten him off of live food now too, very happy about that!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great looking collection Ace.

You should get a harlequin tusk too. . .


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That's exactly what I think! Funny that you came to the same conclusion. Price is an issue right now!


----------

